# pkg_info database?



## kr651129 (Sep 15, 2012)

When you run pkg_info(1) what database is this information being pulled from?


----------



## noobster (Sep 15, 2012)

See technical details in the man page.


----------



## kr651129 (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

